# Where is the PCV on a 93 pickup?



## nelsonfrye (Oct 13, 2007)

I need to replace this part, and can't seem to find it. I have already tried looking at the top of the intake manifold to the valve cover. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lcdrjoe (Sep 4, 2007)

If its a 4 cyl and like the 90 model, look behind the alternator's top bracket where and you will find a box about the size of a pack of cigarettes with a rubber hose attached to the back of it about the size of your little finger. That hose connects the PCV valve to the small box. You will probably need to remove the alternator to get a wrench on the PCV.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

93 4 cyl - also accessible from bottom at oil change time. While the oil filter is off you can use a small adustable (6-8 inch) to get to it. It's a 17 or 19 mm hex(can't remember exactly). Stubby ratcheting wrenches should work here too.

The alternator method should work just as well.


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

on my 1992 4 cyl its right next to or above the oil filter. I had trouble getting to it, so I removed the passenger side wheel, and removed the curtain on the wheel well, removed the oil filter and got to it rather easily that way. theres probably an easier way without the hassle though. i did get around a 2 mpg increase from replacing it though.


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Man no wonder I couldn't find the PCV on my KA24E, thought I had bought the wrong part or I was going crazy... Thanks *rbo1577186* and *92HB*!!!


----------



## NicHB (Mar 5, 2008)

xero69 said:


> Man no wonder I couldn't find the PCV on my KA24E, thought I had bought the wrong part or I was going crazy... Thanks *rbo1577186* and *92HB*!!!


+1, I was about to lose it last night looking for that damn thing!:woowoo:


----------

